# Android Keyboard for GB? (Not Multitouch)



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

So I was wondering if anyone has been able to load the Android Keyboard (AOSP?) on their phone running GB. I like this keyboard for a number of reasons, but mainly the fact that it auto-corrects some words automatically that the multi-touch keyboard does not for some reason.

For example:

- If I type im, it auto corrects it to I'm.
- If I type wer, it auto corrects it to we're.
- If I type il, it auto corrects it to I'll.

I know most of you think this might be a bit silly, but I got used to this keyboard and typing this way before GB, and believe it or not these little shortcuts allow you to type/text a lot faster on the phone.

Last night I flashed my phone from CM4DX back to Official GB, and I tried flashing the keyboard being used with CM7 (Android Keyboard) but it won't work on GB. Not only does it not work, but I have now lost the Multi Touch keyboard and I can't seem to get it back unless I do a factory reset. I'm currently using Swiftkey X, but I still don't like it as much as the original Android Keyboard.

If anyone can help I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## namedkwon (Jul 27, 2011)

From the market, download the app called "Keyboard from Android 2.3" by Steven Lin. It has all the features that you mentioned.
It's my personal favorite.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

namedkwon said:


> From the market, download the app called "Keyboard from Android 2.3" by Steven Lin. It has all the features that you mentioned.
> It's my personal favorite.


Thank you so much man! I saw this keyboard in the market but thought it was the same as the stock GB keyboard. I love it!


----------

